
Verizon’s 5G service is faster than Google Fiber, will begin to roll out in 2017 - jix81
https://bgr.com/2015/09/08/verizon-5g-wireless-service-2017/
======
ingomaro
5G is pretty much undefined right now so an aggressive OpCo is abusing the
label (again).

With that timeline this is LTE Advanced which is 1Gbit at best.

And this is a horrible article void of facts just reproducing some hype a
verizon bigwig uttered. BGR|CNET, no thanks.

------
DiNovi
for the first 10gigabytes, that is

